# When do they start cutting the rape seed fields?



## Porkie (1 May 2009)

We are surrounded by the horrible yellow stuff and it's causing my old boy terrible breathing probs - he's had a steriod jab and now ventipulmin.

Just wondering does anyone know when they start cutting it?

Because a) - am guessing during the cutting he will actually be worse and b) once it's gone hopefully he will be well enough for me to start riding again.  He's soooo bored !!


----------



## Witchy (1 May 2009)

It will be soon now that its in flower, probably another couple of weeks.

I hate the stuff, that's the stuff that make me suffer with hayfever and brings on my astma - runny nose, sneezing and eyeballs that feel like they've been rolled around in sand and then put back in and then feel like someone is standing on my chest! AGGGHRRR!!

I know exactly how ya horse feels and has my sympathy


----------



## PapaFrita (1 May 2009)

Sorry, I don't know but I had a horse that was really really allergic to rapeseed.  Made him utterly miserable. Had to turn him out at night and keep in during the day. I had a window of opportunity of about 30mins when I could ride him before the pollen started to affect him.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (1 May 2009)

They don't harvest the rape around here until August/Sept. It should ease soon as once it has flowered the pollen levels obviously starts to drop. It should only get better from flowering - harvesting will make no difference to the pollen levels as there won't be any pollen in the harvested crop, it disappears after the first few weeks of flowering when the crop is pollinated.


----------



## megwan1 (1 May 2009)

normally rape is b4 wheat which makes it mid-end of july 
but the flowers will go over in the next few weeks and then the farmer will spray it off then combine it


----------



## debsflo (1 May 2009)

I HAD A HORSE WHO REACTED BADLY TO OIL SEED RAPE YEARS AGO WITH BREATHING PROBLEMS.I RESEARCHED IT AND IT EMITS A POISONOUS GAS ,ITS NOT THE POLLEN THAT CAUSES THE PROBLEM.LOTS OF PEOPLE ANDTJHOSE THAT HAD HORSES HAD THE SAME PROBLEM AND SOME HAD MOVED ABROAD.oooooops sorry caps locked


----------

